# My friend's moving to Brisbane in a month!



## JediFarfy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello! I'm not from Australia, but I was hoping for some advice from those who are. My friend, thanks to me, is a MAC Addict! Recently, she was approved for a masters degree program in Brisbane, and leaves in less than a month! We're preparing to stock up on necesseties to send her on her way, and wondered if anyone had any advice on anything: anything specific in moisturizers, foundations, etc.

I'm very 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 for her but also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause she'll be gone for 10 MONTHS!

TIA!

JF


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey JediFarfy!!  
Not knowing what her skin type (oily? dry? combination of both?) and skin shade, I have no idea what to recommend for your friend.  Based on my skin type (combination), I love Cremesheen wash, Cleanse off oil and Gently off eye and lip makeup remover, which I use everyday.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 14, 2009)

Since you live in the US you might not know that MAC here is ALOT more exspensive. I would reccomend stocking her up with a foundation that has an SPF (its hot in brisbane), prep and prime SPF 50 (which as far as i know is not avaialble in australia) you should get a moisturiser depending on her skin type. Really if shes a MAC addict it might be more beneficial for you guys to send her stuff over while shes away so she doesnt have to shell out the extra money we pay over here for collections and let her know to stock up on basics.


----------

